# 180 the Marriage Counselor?



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Along with a MC for us I am also working with a marriage coach through the Divorce Busting group who I understand started the 180. In the last session I mentioned a few things that I would like to address with the MC in my solo meeting with her. Including the likely EA at work, her signs of a Mid Life Crisis and matching the Walk Away Wife Syndrome.

I was advised strongly not to do this. I can see where this kind of makes sense as it will only add fuel to the fire and will likely be repeated in our joint meetings.

I was advised to address the things that I see I might have done and look for guidence to correct those behaviors. Not exactly 180 but this makes sense if our goal is to repair the marriage.

Thoughts on approaching the MC?


----------

